# Post your First 5 Star Comment



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## UberJu (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's mine


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

"nice driver" 
"awesome driver went above and beyond to make sure i arrived safely to my destination"
" ***MY NAME*** is awesome"
"Those red leathers rock"
"Best uber car i've been in"

only 5 written comments in 864 rides, but i'll take them


----------



## Paulina (Jul 25, 2016)

It sure helps because most of us intend to always give good reliable service on each and every ride , I find it sad that each and every one of your 864 rides you are critiqued multiple times a day as if you are flawed in someway . I personally think the system is very flawed when drunk stoned riders get to rate me ,no where else would they have a voice until they sobered up. I drive very little now and mostly in daytime or with people I know.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

"This ride was pure awesomeness" LOL


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Are you all new ubering?
Paulina 800+ rides & only 5 comments?
Scroll down to your very FIRST comment.


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)

Those are my first two comments. 300 rides - started at the beginning of July. Will leave at the end of August.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

"Best Uber driver ever.. This guy deserves a raise"


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

"very curtious" (Yes it was misspelled)


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

"thanks"


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

"superb".
But they only show comments from last 500


----------



## pandabear2016 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have yet to receive any feedback or comments posted. Maybe I need some more rides under my belt.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

"Very friendly driver with cleanest car I have ever been in"


----------



## Blue0000 (Sep 2, 2016)

View attachment 61268


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

This is my oldest one others were deleted mysteriously !


----------



## Domi325 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Osa (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Osa (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Goodellsux (Sep 15, 2016)

For some reason, all my previous comments disappeared, except the last two. One of my favorites was "Super Rad Dude". I'm 58, been called Dude thousands of times, but never Super Rad.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Goodellsux said:


> For some reason, all my previous comments disappeared, except the last two. One of my favorites was "Super Rad Dude". I'm 58, been called Dude thousands of times, but never Super Rad.


Dude, that's a total mind blow! Right on. 

/sarcasm


----------

